# iPhone and Do Not Disturb



## turnermw (Oct 9, 2019)

Since upgrade our iPhones to iOS 13.1.2, the phone is automatically turning on the DND feature of the radio. This is happening in our 2017 Nissan Rogue and our 2016 Nissan Sentra. Apple cannot figure it out so they said the radio firmware needs to be updated. Is anyone else seeing this? If so, do you have a fix? Thanks.


----------



## dean42mvg (Oct 7, 2019)

do you mean it auto replies to texts saying "i'm driving, sent from my car" ?


----------



## turnermw (Oct 9, 2019)

That is the one. Apple and I have both confirmed that everything on the phone is turned off or set to manually connect. As soon as I turn the car on, it turns the DND on. I turn it off. As soon as I restart the car and the phone connects, it turns right back on again.


----------



## dean42mvg (Oct 7, 2019)

i had the same problem with my 2016 Sentra / Android phone. try this:

This is a somewhat common occurrence for Android smartphones, but rest assured, there is a fix. It’s intentionally complicated, as it’s supposed to be, because it requires accessing a service menu you’re not going to want to stumble into accidentally. Basically you need to do a factory reset on your audio system. Here are the steps:


Turn the radio off, then press and hold preset 1 while turning the volume knob several turns counter-clockwise. This will bring up the service menu.
Select the second option, Confirmation/Adjustment
Scroll to the bottom of the list and select Initialize Settings
Once it’s finished, power your radio back on, and try again to turn off sms auto reply in Bluetooth settings. It should hold this time and not turn back on every time you power cycle your vehicle









West Herr Auto Group Blog | New and Pre-Owned Auto Dealer


Follow our blog to stay on top of the latest automotive and local news and events. West Herr Auto Group serves NY state drivers.




www.westherr.com


----------



## turnermw (Oct 9, 2019)

That worked! Thank you very much. I will try it on my wife's Rogue tonight and see if it fixes that too. Thank you again.


----------



## dean42mvg (Oct 7, 2019)

it should, glad I was able to help out


----------



## dean42mvg (Oct 7, 2019)

let us know how you make out !


----------

